# Front disc brake hardware



## galatian7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I need to change the front disk brakes on my 01 Altima. There is a hardware kit that basically includes two clips per wheel, some metal shims for the pads and some grease. They want like $55 for this at the dealer. Does anyone know if I can just reuse the old pads and shims? If that's not possible, anyone know where I can find these parts for cheaper?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You sure can reuse them! Just clean them off real well with a wire brush and you'll be set...


----------

